# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  ما هى الكوابيس؟

## MiSteR LoNeLy

ما هى الكوابيس؟


الكوابيس عادةً تكون انعكاس لحالة الطفل المعنوية أثناء اليوم. يوضح د. تامر جويلى – مدرس الطب النفسى بجامعة القاهرة – أن الكوابيس بالنسبة للطفل العادى تعتبر أمراً عارضاً، بمعنى أنها تحدث على فترات متباعدة، أما بالنسبة للأطفال الذين يفتقدون الشعور بالأمان أو الذين يعانون من مخاوف معينة ولم يستطع الأبوان بعد التعامل معها، تعتبر الكوابيس بالنسبة لهؤلاء تعبير قوى عن عدم شعورهم بالأمان وتحدث لهم كثيراً. هذه الكوابيس تعكس الضغوط التى تعرض لها هؤلاء الأطفال أثناء اليوم، سواء كانت هذه الضغوط ناتجة عن ضعف الثقة بالنفس، مخاوف اجتماعية، الشعور بالقهر، …الخ.



التعامل مع الكوابيس 


ينصح د. تامر قائلاً: 'أفضل شئ يمكنك عمله هو البقاء مع الطفل فى غرفته إذا ما تعرض لكابوس واطلبى منه أن يحكى لك عنه، طمئنيه بأنه مجرد حلم وأشعريه بالأمان لكى يستطيع العودة إلى النوم مرة أخرى. ابقى معه حتى يستغرق مرة أخرى فى النوم – لا تتركيه وحده إذا كان لا يزال خائفاً ولا تسخرى منه أبداً. إن الكوابيس لا تحدث كل ليلة الليل لذا لا يوجد خوف من تعود الطفل على بقائك بجانبه فى الليل حتى ينام.' إن الطفل يحتاج للشعور بوجود أم أو أب يساندانه ويفهمانه لأن ذلك سيشعر الطفل بثقة بالنفس وبأن العالم مكان آمن. إذا شعر الطفل أن الأب أو الأم الذى يعتمد عليهما فى إمداده بالراحة والأمان لا يقدران مخاوفه، فسيبدو عندئذ العالم كله بالنسبة له مكان موحش ليس به أمان. ينصح د. تامر بشدة بألا يأخذ الأبوان الطفل إلى غرفتهما لأن ذلك قد يفسر من جانب الطفل بأنه لا بأس من أن يكون خائفاً وأنهما راضيان عن هذه المخاوف وهو ما يزيد من مخاوف الطفل بدلاً من التغلب عليها.



عندما يمنح الأبوان الطفل دائماً هذه النوعية من الرعاية والراحة، سيشعر بالاهتمام والحب وسيقل شعوره بعدم الأمان وسيشعر أنه يجد المساندة التى يحتاجها. كل ذلك سيعطيه فى النهاية الثقة التى ستساعده على مواجهة تحديات الحياة وصعابها. لكن للأسف لا يعنى ذلك أن الكوابيس لن تظهر له مرة أخرى، بل يجب أن يعرف الأبوان السبب وراء عدم شعور الطفل بالأمان لكى تقل الكوابيس، أى يجب مواجهة جذور المشكلة. قد يجدا على سبيل المثال أن أحداً يتحرش به فى المدرسة، أو أنه يعانى من مشاكل مع أصدقائه، أو أنه يفتقد للثقة بالنفس داخل الفصل، أو أنه يعانى من ضعف تقديره لذاته بين زملائه. هذه خطوة ضرورية للتعامل مع المشكلة.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صح محمد مشكله بسيطه لكن حلها سهل بس بدو متابعه من الوالدين

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

شكرا لكم على المرور والرد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

العفو يا حبي

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center] 
انا بالنسبة إلى بحب احلم بالكوابيس 

يعني الليلة إلى بحلم فيها بكابوس 

بكون يومين كتير حلو ومتفائل 
[/align]

----------

